
BBC hands out tiny Micro Bit computer to thousands of children in the UK today - doppp
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-03-22-bbc-hands-out-tiny-micro-bit-computer-to-thousands-of-children-in-the-uk-today
======
nacnud
Amongst other languages, it runs microPython. Documentation here:
[http://microbit-
micropython.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index....](http://microbit-
micropython.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html)

